# Difficulty w/ Beretta 21A Slide Removal



## bluesman77 (Mar 15, 2020)

_About 25 years ago I purchased a new 21A Bobcat for my wife. She really didn't care for it, so after between 100 & 200 rounds, it was out away. Recently, I've been looking at it for a backup. Though it's run perfectly in the past, it now has FTF & FTE issues. I figured it was time to clean it, watched several videos on how to take it down - even read the owners manual, but can not for the life of me get the slide to clear at the front. After looking at what appears to be the roadblock, I removed the grips - but still no go. Everything seems to go according to the videos/instructions, but the rear of the slide hits the frame before there's enough clearance at the front. What am I doing wrong???? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated._


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Just pop the front of the slide upward at the front. Then move the slide FORWARD off the frame rail/lugs.


----------



## bluesman77 (Mar 15, 2020)

I_'ve tried that more times than I can count, but I can't get the front of the slide high enough to clear the barrel hinge area. I don't understand - have seen people do it one-handed on video for cripes sake. Seems like it's still connected toward the rear???_


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Hammer cocked? Safety off?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had one of those Berettas a few years back, but never seemed to have much issue with getting the slide off. I would flip the barrel up, safety off, then just slightly push the slide back with my forefinger and thumb, then pull it up and off...just like SSGN_Doc suggested. I never had to remove the grip panels to accomplish this, but I had removed them to clean at times.

Good luck!


----------



## bluesman77 (Mar 15, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Hammer cocked? Safety off?


_Yes & yes._


----------



## bluesman77 (Mar 15, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> I had one of those Berettas a few years back, but never seemed to have much issue with getting the slide off. I would flip the barrel up, safety off, then just slightly push the slide back with my forefinger and thumb, then pull it up and off...just like SSGN_Doc suggested. I never had to remove the grip panels to accomplish this, but I had removed them to clean at times.
> 
> Good luck!


_I've done exactly that dozens of times of times, but after detaching the slide at the front, the rear stays attached - not able to level it up like the videos shows. It pivots towards the back & the rearmost part of the slide bottoms out on the frame when trying to clear the barrel pivot area. What I see in the videos, the slide comes loose & can be lifted some while raising the front. Mine won't do that & pulled really hard. Something isn't releasing as near as I can tell._


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Going to try posting a few pictures to see if you can spot any differences in where I’ve got mine at any point in the process you are trying. I’ve even removed my grips to try to be at the same point you are at.

Hang on a few minutes.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Probably should have swapped image 2 and 3.


----------



## bluesman77 (Mar 15, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


>


_Thank you very much, but mine won't lift up far enough to clear the barrel pivot lug. It's close, but it won't clear - even w/ the grips removed. It's still attached toward the back._


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Only other thing I can suggest is snapping the barrel back down and making sure the slide cycles un obstructed. Sometimes with he grip panels off the trigger bar can walk out of the sear/hammer engagement and get hung up. Or if the recoil spring arms are not tracking properly to allow the slide to move freely. 

other than that a tap with a plastic mallet may drive it rearward enough, if you just have gunk around the rear lugs of the slide. But that would be a last resort to me.


----------



## bluesman77 (Mar 15, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Only other thing I can suggest is snapping the barrel back down and making sure the slide cycles un obstructed. Sometimes with he grip panels off the trigger bar can walk out of the sear/hammer engagement and get hung up. Or if the recoil spring arms are not tracking properly to allow the slide to move freely.
> 
> other than that a tap with a plastic mallet may drive it rearward enough, if you just have gunk around the rear lugs of the slide. But that would be a last resort to me.


_Will give it a try. Thanks - I really appreciate the instruction._


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Happy to try to help. I know it can be frustrating, when something seems like it should be straight forward, but ends up, not really being that way at all.

There are some really small roll pins under that slide, on the frame, that hold the ejector assembly in place on the frame. It wouldn’t seem like they would have any clearance to do so, but they are about the only other thing I can feel that could have “walked” and caused a hang up, unless the ejector itself is bent, cracked, broken, etc.


----------



## bluesman77 (Mar 15, 2020)

WOW.......I positioned like your one photo & it allowed the slide to clear the lug, but would let go. So I fiddle w/ it a few more times & it let go! Now to clean it & hopefully be able to get it back together (I'll not try that until after cleaning). THANK YOU!!!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Awesome. Glad you got it free And glad to be of help or maybe just encouragement.

My 21A should around the same age range as yours. Maybe a little older, but definitely had more rounds through it.

Bonus for me. By stripping mine down for pics, mine is now cleaned and lubed and ready to go again.


----------



## bluesman77 (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks to everyone who responded, especially SSGN because my mimicking the one photo depicting the relation of the slide to the frame before lifting finally gave me clearance. Then as I kept snapping the slide back down & popping it off, it appears the (2) lugs at the back had burrs that needed to be worn & it finally came free. Now that I cleaned, installed & removed it a couple of times - it seems to function fine. Again, thank everybody to responding so quickly!


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

bluesman77 said:


> _I've done exactly that dozens of times of times, but after detaching the slide at the front, the rear stays attached - not able to level it up like the videos shows. It pivots towards the back & the rearmost part of the slide bottoms out on the frame when trying to clear the barrel pivot area. What I see in the videos, the slide comes loose & can be lifted some while raising the front. Mine won't do that & pulled really hard. Something isn't releasing as near as I can tell._


----------



## bluesman77 (Mar 15, 2020)

denner12 said:


>


_Thanks for your response. I had watched that 1st video early on and thought it was exceptionally good, probably the best of all the ones on YouTube for the 21A. I can't help but think there was a design change somewhere along the way as the technique shown doesn't work for me. Getting the lugs at the back of the frame to line up w/ the recesses that drop down from the channel in which they ride doesn't seem to work on mine. As I recall, the striking face of the hammer (fully cocked) keeps the slide from moving to where the lugs & recesses would line up. Later today I'll take it apart again, make note where the recesses are & test out my theory, though I have moved the slide rearward very slowly hoping to hit it already w/o success. Will report back later. That 1st video is so good, I'm going to bookmark it. _


----------



## chrishirner (Feb 24, 2021)

bluesman77 said:


> _About 25 years ago I purchased a new 21A Bobcat for my wife. She really didn't care for it, so after between 100 & 200 rounds, it was out away. Recently, I've been looking at it for a backup. Though it's run perfectly in the past, it now has FTF & FTE issues. I figured it was time to clean it, watched several videos on how to take it down - even read the owners manual, but can not for the life of me get the slide to clear at the front. After looking at what appears to be the roadblock, I removed the grips - but still no go. Everything seems to go according to the videos/instructions, but the rear of the slide hits the frame before there's enough clearance at the front. What am I doing wrong???? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated._


When you rack the slide back you will see a black piece of metal that kicks the brass out to the side. I wouldnt really call it an extractor its more of a brass deflector. Well anyhow that black little piece is held to the frame with 2 tiny roll pins. More than likely one of the pins has walked its way out and has gotten in the slide rail. Mine did this but instead of forcing it i gave the slide a gentle tap first on the left of the gun and tried to gently pull the slide off. Then i did the same to the other side. Then finally after thumping the pistol on both sides for about an hour i tried to remove the slide again and it moved just a bit further so i gave it a little more of a pull and finally it came off. The roll pin had started to come out at the left rear of the frame. I dont have roll pin punches and this one is a very small one so i used a soldering iron tip that i would never use. Kind of looked like an ice pick. I gave it a few taps to re seat and hopefully expand the pin a little and now all is as it should be. good as new.


----------



## chrishirner (Feb 24, 2021)

Hope that helps


----------

